# Samyang Launches 135mm t/2.2 XEEN Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 18, 2016)

```
<p>Samyang has made the 135mm t/2.2 XEEN cinema lens official, this is the first of 5 new lenses we’ll see from Samyang over the coming weeks.</p>
<p>You can see all the specifications of the new lens over at <a href="http://www.xeenglobal.com/product.php">Samyang’s official site</a>.</p>
<p>The new lens will be available in PL, EF, F, E and MFT mounts.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Bernard (Jul 18, 2016)

The 135 looks interesting, but the 85t1.5 has a strangely long minimum focus distance (1.12m).

It looks like their next release will be in the 18-19mm range, which is very useful for Super-35.


----------

